# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: تلگرام فارسی

## A.M.I.R.H.O.S.E.I.N

سلام.میدونم که جای موضوع سوالم جای خوبی نیست ولی به هرحال به xml ربط داره.
میخواستم بدونم چجوری میشه تلگرامو فارسی کرد و بهش یه چیزایی اضافه کرد؟

----------


## amin1softco

زیاد بی ربط نیست از اونجایی که تلگرام یک پروژه متن باز است یعنی سورسش به شکل کامل موجوده شما می تونید اونو تغییر بدید برای مثال نسخه اندروید تلگرام را می تونید با ویرایش فایل زیر به فارسی ترجمش کنید 
https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram/bl...es/strings.xml
که این ترجمه هم قبلاً انجام شده باید برید به سایت https://www.transifex.com/telegram/t...language/fa_IR و ترجمه موجود فارسی را دانلود کنید(قبلش باید عضو بشید) و با فایل بالایی جایگزین کنید و پس از کامپایل پروژه اندروید یک apk به زبان فارسی در اختیار دارید.

----------


## mojtabakhazaeli

> زیاد بی ربط نیست از اونجایی که تلگرام یک پروژه متن باز است یعنی سورسش به شکل کامل موجوده شما می تونید اونو تغییر بدید برای مثال نسخه اندروید تلگرام را می تونید با ویرایش فایل زیر به فارسی ترجمش کنید 
> https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram/bl...es/strings.xml
> که این ترجمه هم قبلاً انجام شده باید برید به سایت https://www.transifex.com/telegram/t...language/fa_IR و ترجمه موجود فارسی را دانلود کنید(قبلش باید عضو بشید) و با فایل بالایی جایگزین کنید و پس از کامپایل پروژه اندروید یک apk به زبان فارسی در اختیار دارید.


 یعنی تلگرام desktop هم به صورت opensors هست و میشه تو سرسش تغییری داد؟
اگر اره با چه زبونی نوشته شده؟

----------


## vahid-p

بله سورس کاملش موجوده:
https://github.com/telegramdesktop/tdesktop

به زبان سی پلاس پلاس نوشته شده.

موفق باشید.

----------


## asoaaa

به چه برنامه ای برای اینکار احتیاجه و اینکه ایا احتیاجی به فارسی کردنش هست؟
تشریفات مجالس,تشریفات عروسی,خدمات عروسی,خدمات مجالس

----------

